# 4×4 corn stalks



## Clark9760 (May 9, 2018)

I'm looking for custom balers in the Dumas tx area. Possible work on corn stalks, Milo stalks, wheat straw. 
Clark Frische 806-922-5039


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT

4X4 sq or rd bales? Approximately how many bales are you wanting baled?


----------

